# CSM+B chemical formula



## Martin in Holland (28 Dec 2013)

In China you can find almost anything BUT you need more information about what you need....here is my problem. I found all macro's for EI but am still looking for CSM+B (trace elements), even if I tell them all the elements in it (chelated or not) with how many % still no clue what I need and keep asking for a chemical formula...I'm not a chemist so I have no idea what (even if) this formula would look like,  is anyone here able to help me ?


----------



## Gilles (28 Dec 2013)

Sure, tell me (in PM) how much you need; i sell the stuff (imported it myself from the original manufacturer in Canada)


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Dec 2013)

Gilles said:


> Sure, tell me (in PM) how much you need; i sell the stuff (imported it myself from the original manufacturer in Canada)


so you mean that you can send it to China? .... in that case I would like a year supply for my tank (120x45x55)


----------

